# Aged Meat



## lemans (Apr 7, 2016)

So I saw the trick about the fish sauce and the cheese cloth to age meat in five days. But I wanted to try it the real way. So I had this beautiful steak in the freezer and I unwrapped it and hung it in my mini fridge to age
  I am planning on 45 days but I looked at it today and it defiantly has reduced in size but there is a small pool of "blood" under it. Do you think this experiment will work? How much should I trim before grilling or have I just ruined a nice piece of beef ?


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 7, 2016)

So your trying to dry age a single steak?

I would think that it might not work, nothing left after trimming the bad off.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 7, 2016)

Need to wrap it in cheese cloth


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 7, 2016)

And I've never seen it done with a steak. Do a prime rib.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 7, 2016)

Lemans said:


> So I had this beautiful steak in the freezer and I unwrapped it and hung it in my mini fridge to age
> I am planning on 45 days but I looked at it today and it defiantly has reduced in size but there is a small pool of "blood" under it. Do you think this experiment will work? How much should I trim before grilling or have I just ruined a nice piece of beef ?


Lemans, congratulations on your new venture. You mention a steak. Are you attempting to age for instance a two inch steak or is it a roast?  It is not practical to age a steak. There should not be a pool of blood under it, this could be because of your setup. Also by the time you get it trimmed there would be nothing left. Suggest you start with a well marbled roast such as a prime rib with a good fat cap on it. No matter how it's aged, It takes a minimum of three to four weeks of aging before the flavor begins to intensify. 

If you are attempting to age a steak, trim if needed and cook it up now so you can enjoy. 

T


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a 4 bone ribeye in the fridge as we speak. It was aged 4 wks on the 5th of April, going for 40-42 days. Mr. T is walking me thru it. Here is the 4 week photo.













3-15-16 4 wk.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 7, 2016






When it's done & trimmed up I'll do a thread on it.

Al


----------



## lemans (Apr 7, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Apr 7, 2016





It's about 3.5 lbs 1.25 thick


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 7, 2016)

Lemans said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, eat it now.

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 7, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I have a 4 bone ribeye in the fridge as we speak. It was aged 4 wks on the 5th of April, going for 40-42 days. Mr. T is walking me thru it. Here is the 4 week photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect.

T


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2016)

I think the first thing Mr. T asked me was. Does the fridge have a fan in it to circulate the air. I may be wrong, but I doubt that your mini fridge has a fan in it. I think proper air circulation around the meat is crucial. With a piece that small I don't see how there will be much left after trimming. Why not cook it up Like Mr. T says & start over with a larger roast.

Al


----------

